# What commands does your dog know?



## Roxanneify (Oct 27, 2010)

(Or dogs)

All my dogs know their basics. (Sit, down, come, heel, etc.)


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

sit, lay down (verbal and snapping finger), and come.. right now but he's start on and getting pretty good at stay and heel
oh and also sit from a lay down... that was hard to accomplish with my pup


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Boom-boom (potty)
Mi-mi (bed time)
Laydown with finger horizontal (pet bed in HIS favorite spot)
Laydown (after sit usually) or finger pointed down to the ground
High five - yeah lol
Shake
Sit
Go get it - usually his ball, or item we were recently handling
Where is it - same as above to keep his attention on fining item if he gives up
Get your: bone, ball, toy, rope, toy
Yummies! - dinner or breakfast
Apples? His treat he goes nuts for! Sits and waits until i say "go ahead"


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Off the top of my head... sit, down, stay, come, heel, roll, paw, weave (she goes between my legs), side (when i want her in the heal position), ok (release command)... i'm sure there's some more, just can't think of them right now.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

sit, stay,come,heel, place ( go to his place ), crate ( go in his crate), leave it ,down ,paw, off, who's out there, catch it and back up. He also knows time for bed, want to go peepee and poop go downstairs, find it, where is it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The crate command! How can I forget that one?!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Just the basics all GSD's should know:

Leave it
Kennel
Go Potty
Go Poop
Find it
Clean up

Such
Fuss
Sitz
Platz
Steh
Hier
Bring
Aus
Hopp
Voraus
Revier
Voran


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Hm, I'm sure I'll forget something, but...

Sit (Sitz)
Down (Platz) (Mow)
Shake
Other Paw
Hive Five
Bang
Find It
Wave
Roll Over
Spin
Speak
Get In
Heel (barely)
Cross Paws
Touch
Bedtime
Back Up
Drop It
Leave It
Finish
Left
Front
Park It (goes to his dog bed)
Here (gets a treat from me)
Ok (release)
Hold
Bye-Bye (going on a trip, go to the door and sit/wait)
Come (about 90%)
Eat It
Bring It Here (a ball, toy, etc.)
Stay

And... I think that's it...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmm.

Babsy knows:

GO TO MY CAR When we walk around town off lead on heel, I give this command and she runs to my car and waits in the back where the crates are.

MINE! For when she is being too much of an opportunist

GO TO THE HOUSE When I get her out of my car, or am doing something in the front yard, I say this, and she rushes to the front door and waits there.

GO INSIDE In the back yard, this gets her to go through the doggy door.

GO GET A DRINK OF WATER This gets her to go outside and get some water from her bucket.

GO TO MY BED Self -explanatory.

MOVE YOUR BUTT and she will get outta my way.

WOULD YULL -- this commands gets her to make a mad dash to the refridgerator and plunk her butt down in a sit at attention. (For some reason, the last three words to this command are not needed.)


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

just out of curiosity, (not trying to jack the thread) but how many people use german for their commands? i would but i'd forget the dang words LOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sometimes I use German, sometimes Spanish, Sometimes English, Sometimes Troll. 

What is troll?

EH! ERRrrrrgh, uh uh errrr uhm, GRrrrrh!
Somehow, they always seem to know what it is I want from them.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

selzer said:


> Sometimes Troll.
> 
> What is troll?
> 
> ...


:rofl::spittingcoffee:

i think even i can remember that one :wild:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Montana Scout said:


> just out of curiosity, (not trying to jack the thread) but how many people use german for their commands? i would but i'd forget the dang words LOL


I use german for a couple commands, only for intensive purposes though. 

I can give Frag just about any visual and say whatever I want and he'll listen though. That's how MOW became down. He got it so often with the finger pointing down that MOW is its own command now. *shrugs*

Sometimes I do it for my own pleasure and yell things like soap, bagel, turtle, pickle, and potato while asking for common commands with visuals.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

the word mow? or is that an acronym? my pup knows down by pointing down and snapping the finger also... actually works better than saying down


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use all kinds of commands. 

HUPP to get them up onto something 

OFF to get them off

DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT to change their mind about something like stealing garbage, or chewing on a sister

GO IN, and GO THROUGH are one and the same, usually used to get them to go back into their kennels after romping in the yard.

RUN ABOUT A BIT -- that is when we are training, and I decide to give them a break, I will release them with this and let them run over and sniff the lawn, go potty, play with a toy. 

SAY HELLO means to reach over and sniff a stranger's outstretched hand.

GENTLE means they have to be careful with their teethies. 

DONT HURT THE SUZIE, means they have to be careful around me. 

SETTLE

STAY

WAIT

TAKE IT

GIVE

STOP EATING MY HOUSE -- this has only been necessary with Jenna's litters and they haven't mastered it yet -- none of them!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

never thought of the "stop eating my house" LOL might have to work on that!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Montana Scout said:


> the word mow? or is that an acronym? my pup knows down by pointing down and snapping the finger also... actually works better than saying down


Yeah, the "word" Mow. Kind of like an old grumpy cat saying Meow without the E. It's a strange fun word my friends and I use and my roommate liked saying Mow and throwing the tennis ball down in a "down" visual, and Frag ended up picking it up.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Montana Scout said:


> never thought of the "stop eating my house" LOL might have to work on that!


Yeah, I will be sitting in my living room watching DVD reruns of Hawaii 5-0, and all of the sudden I will hear the pirannah going after something. Chaw chaw chaw -- that sounds like, HEY! That is the molding around the door frame!!! They are EATING me out of house and home!!! LITERALLY!!!

STOP EATING MY HOUSE!!!!

(I think they think it is funny -- making Suzie lose her mind.)


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin knows:

sit/sitz
down/platz
heel/fuss 
here
stand
stay
wait
go lay down (either means go to your bed or stop pacing the room like a lunatic)
off
enough (shush)
go potty
find it
bring 
drop
out
around
kennel
leave
hop

Noire.. well she can sit.  She's the resident couch potato, but after what she went through I think the old lady deserves it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I constantly work on QUIET and ENOUGH! It usually just does not work, the puppies start up again right away, and then the big dogs do too.

But one day, a state boy was walking around the properties, because someone put a car in the ditch and left. Anyhow he went around my neighbor's houses checking windows, then came to my house. 

My dogs were putting up a huge stink. And he kept looking in, probably to see if I was hiding the guy there I guess. When he was just about to leave, I put out and almighty ENOUGH! and all my dogs shut up completely. You could hear a pin drop. It was like my finest moment. He probably went back and told tales about that. I was shocked and impressed by it. 

But that was before the PAINS came to be. Now, I can say ENOUGH! and it lasts for about 3.2 seconds. Boogers!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tara knows:

Sit (till released)
Down (till released)
Here
Stay (stay until I release you)
Wait (hang out where you are, informal)
Leave it
With me
Touch (hand target)
High Five
Target (lid target)
Bang!
Spin (spin counter clockwise)
Turn (spin clockwise)
Back
Table
Go potty
Out
Bring it
Go to your bed
Crate
Get in the car
Off
Free
Over
Find it
Go say hi
Get your bone
Get your toy
Let's go (on a whistle too)

Things she knows but aren't on a cue/command yet:
Perch with front feet
Perch with back feet
Weave between my legs
Crawl


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

im trying to teach my pup gentle while fidgeting with his feet.... but my hand literally looks like a pin cushion... any suggestions?
oh yeah... he normally doesn't bite hard but i want him to bite less if you know what i mean


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sit, Down, come, heel, gentle (taking a treat), wait, stay, go to bed, kennel, paw, other paw, high five, speak, off, up (when invited on the couch), in (when going for a ride), out (leave the room), leave it... i'm sure i'm forgetting some. We're working on others.


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

:apple:Bandit knows how to sit, stay & release, come, go to bed, go lay on your bed, laydown, get it, bow, turn off lights, High five and that's all I think. lol


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dakota knows sit, stay, down, heel, come, let's go inside (to come inside the house after playing), nice (play gentle), high five, speak, shake, are you shy?, leave it, ok (release), place, kennel up, let's go night night (go upstairs to our room to go to bed), around the pond (she loves to run around our pond), get your ball, where's your ball?, let's go play, outside, go potty. I'm probably forgetting some.

Jackie knows sit, down, outside, go potty, let's go inside, go to your room (kennel up). We're working on leave it (she pretty much has that down) and we'll be working on new ones soon.

At 14 years old, Marti has earned the right to do what she wants, lol!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmmm, Max knows

Sit
Stay
Down
Come
Leave it
Wait
Speak (english and german)
Shake
High five
Get your ball
Quiet
Drop it (when he chooses to )
Relax (that is go in your crate)
In (also go in your crate)
Go find (we use this when playing hide n seek with a toy..go find bear)
Heel
Watch me
Stand
Daddy's home (not really a command but he runs to the door, lol)

I know there is more, geeze I am pretty impressed with my little boy


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Willow knows:
Sit
Down
Stay
Heel
Come (formal)
Come'ere (come over by me)
Take it
Leave it
Drop it
Go to your Crate
OK (release)
Hoop (jump through a hula hoop)
Touch (touch with paw)
High Five
Nose (touch her nose to my hand)
Roll over
No play (leave Dallas alone - she doesn't want to play right now!)
Talk to me (speak/bark)
Wait 
Watch

New things we are starting to work on:
Crawl
Look at that 

Not really commands but she know what I am saying when I say: "Walk", "Bed", "Hungry" (I ask the dogs if they are hungry before I feed them) and "Outside" or "Potty"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is bilingual LOL... Her previous owner used German commands but I kept forgetting the words so I taught her English too.

She knows:

Fuss and Heel
Sitz and Sit
Blieb and Stay
Platz and Down
Hier and Come
Such (seek/track)
Bring (fetch)
Aus and Drop it
Watch em
Stand
Touch
Ok
Wait
Leave it
Eyes (for watch me)
geh raus (potty)
Go lay down/go to your bed
Get the toy/Get it
Out (to go outside)
Back up
Over
Up
Go say hi
Paw
Go in (crate/car)
Food/Dinner
Walk
Nice/Gentle
Look


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

my dogs know:
-sit
-down
-stay
-come
-wait
-watch me
-by me
-look
-off
-leave it
-"travis is home!"
-"go see dad!"
-which one? ( I have one dog that chooses which treat or toy she wants and points to it for me lol)
-"go get it"
-here
and lots of other random words when we talk to them 

the cats know:
no!
get down!
come when called


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

lar07 said:


> the cats know:
> no!
> get down!
> come when called


My kitten knows her name/come and sit now.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's see: Baron knows the following (and Usually listens!)

Come
Down
Sit
Stand 
Wait
Out
Kisses
Go Whiz (you can guess!)
Leave it
Touch (his nose to my hand whereever it is)
Up (paws up on my shoulders)
Go to Bed
Find your Mom (wife)
Find it (look for pieces of food on the ground)
Say Hi ( to people we meet)
Easy (take a treat easy)
???


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wish....


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool video, Jane! I'm going to his seminar in three weeks. I got lots of questions to ask


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW that video is so impressive! Who is that please? Wonder if he wants to come to Aussie?!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister knows stay, come, sit (verbal and hand signal) laydown (verbal and hand signal) speak (verbal and hand signal) shake, crawl, find it, crate, jump, up (verbal and hand signal) "where is the kitten" and "stay in the yard". 

Rogue knows sit (but he doesn't do it unless theres food involved) :crazy:


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Sit
Stay
Wait
Free
Leave It
Watch (focus on me) 
Look (at something different, so nothing surprises her)
Touch (her nose on my hand)
Kisses
Go to your room
High 5
Weave (through my legs)
Find It

I think that's all.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

bianca said:


> WOW that video is so impressive! Who is that please? Wonder if he wants to come to Aussie?!


It's Bart Bellon.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Sit
Stay
Come
Settle Down
Lie Down
No Bite
Drop It
No play frisbee ... knows the difference between his Frisbee, Kong, Woobie 
No play kong
No play woobie
Find your frisbee
Find your kong
Find your woobie
Move It
Check your bowl
Go Backside ... back yard
Go Frontside ... front yard
Check it out ... this is when I want him to make a quick patrol of the back yard
Give me hug
Get off my rug
Lets go to bed

That's the ones I remember, this animal can almost pass for human 
In fact he's smarter than most of the humans I know !!! :shocked:


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Lets see. I got a little creative with Zeb's commands.

Sitz
Platz
Ahena (cherokee for come)
Ahena Otza (cherokee for come here NOW!!!)
Bed
Stay
Chill Out (play dead)
Spin
Roll Over
Smile (head tilt, tongue out)
Take It
Drop It
Bring It
Back Up
Woosah (settle)
Find the Kitty! (useful when she hides from guests)
Paws Up
Give kisses!
Hugs! (jumps up to give hug)
Shake
High Five


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Brody knows:

Sit, stay, heel, come, high five, left and right paws, go to your bed, love (kisses), wait, watch it, kennel, find it, settle, lay down, get on the couch, get off the couch...hmmm I feel like I'm forgetting some..oh well!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> Boom-boom (potty)
> Mi-mi (bed time)
> Laydown with finger horizontal (pet bed in HIS favorite spot)
> Laydown (after sit usually) or finger pointed down to the ground
> ...


Similar:
Peeps for peeing 
Sit, down, stay (ya, right)
come
wait (stop where you are)
lay down
Leave it
Go get it/Bring it to me
Where is it
go for a ride/walk
and most important: NO

Now I want her to learn individual items


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Kimba is so good at the following commands that i dont even need to say anything:

"go chase that squirrel"
"roll on that dead animal"
"forget your leash manners at the vet"
"hog half of the bed"
"wake me up at 5 am"


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

adamdude04 said:


> Boom-boom (potty)
> Mi-mi (bed time)
> Laydown with finger horizontal (pet bed in HIS favorite spot)
> Laydown (after sit usually) or finger pointed down to the ground
> ...


I love the custom words 

mine are:
aqui (recall), sit, stay, shake, speak, turn (360 spin), heel & right (for right side), back (back up), and leave-it.. then the weird words:
- oot-da-room = leave the room.
- go bafwoom = pee (only my male dog knows this so far)
- get-cho-ba = get the ball
- get-cho-frisbee = get frisbee
- ooba = jump over
- gra-doo-da = we are going to go outside via the garage
- out-da-hoot = we are going to go outside to the backyard
- tof-lee = tells my boy dog to go easy on my hand when I'm giving him a treat
- go-in = we are going inside

Other crazy stuff I'm sure I'm forgetting. I call my boy dog over to me by saying "him!" and for Tuki I say "fook!".


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger knows:
Sit
Stay
Down
Around (go behind me and sit at heel)
Heel (work in progress but almost there)
Come
Wait
Spin
Rinse (spin the other way)
High five
Wave
Roll over
Side (lay on his side)
Leave it
Bed (go lay on your bed)
Drop it
Out
Hund (his release word)
And we're working on bringing in the mail where he'll carry it in for me from the mailbox.
Oh and touch where he'll touch the palm of my hand with his nose anywhere I put my hand.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

sit
down 
relax(laying down on her side)
stay
come
bring it
leave it
find it
speak
quiet
kisses
hurry(when pooping during winter)
get toy
careful(she will walk slowly with caution)
go for a walk
go for a ride
heel
watch me 
whats that(she will be alert of her surroundings
off
on

Wow I never realized how many different commands I use in our daily routines!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've got one that hasn't been mentioned yet. 

"Lift": Lift a front paw for when you step over the leash so I can bring out from underneath you. Both dogs have this down pat!

Then building on the "Lift" they have "Step Out", which is: Lift your front paw up high and move backwards to untangle yourself for when you step over the leash. Gryff is starting to figure this out: he will shake his paw and lift it higher to get the leash unhooked from underneath him. 

Keeta is an old pro at this: she can have a long-line all tangled up around her feet, and she will walk backwards picking up each foot in succession and giving it a little shake to free the leash/long-line from around her feet. 

Getting them to understand "Lift" takes a long time (not just lift foot and stand there, but lift foot and move foot up and back over leash), but afterwards, progression to "step out" seems to be pretty smooth.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

How fun, Dax knows:

Sit
Down
Wait
Bang (play dead)
Shake
Speak
Come
Back Up
Leave It
Okay
Find It
Up (getting in the car, or up on something else)
Off
Roll Over
Bow
Through (run through my legs)
Heel (not sure if he knows this really, I only make him do it for really short periods for treats)
Go to Bed
Mat
Go Potty
Gentle

He also knows the names of his favorite toys: Bunny, Kong, Ball so I can say "get your bunny!"
Now I feel proud that he knows so many things!


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

My 4 month old knows sit, down (but he is always reluctant to do this one), leave it, come, drop it (still working on this) and calm (looking for him to relax). We use calm when he is playing too rough with my daughter or when he chases his tail but we are still working on this command.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Madix knows the basics - sit, down, stay, heel etc - in English and German and with hand signals. He will also sit and down based on where my eyes are looking. 

Quiet, knock it off, quit, shhhhh, also I say "what is this?" in a horrified voice and that's usually enough when he's done something naughty to get the belly crawl. I can also gasp with the same effect. Oh and "BOYS!" which can mean anything to come here to knock it off to dinner time.

He knows the difference between Out/Aus and Drop it. He knows to "to me" which means to put his toy in my hand. He knows close/closer which means either for him to move in and touch me with his body or else to bring his ball closer so I can get it. He knows bed, crate, on it (climb up on something I am pointing at), feet (put your front feet on this thing I am pointing at), put your head down...He knows "check" which is when we're hiking and I want him to come check in with me (touch his nose to my hand). He knows "load up", I can send him to his crate in my truck from across the field I play ball with him in. He knows "find it" and bone and toy. He knows "done" as in that's the last time I'm throwing the ball and we're done. 

He also does flyball - so he knows his "line-up" command (get between my legs, pointing towards the box) and "go" which means to run down and get the ball and come back.

We do agility so he knows the names of all of the obstacles and "wait" which is his contact command.

We are in Schutzhund now and are working on the commands for that as well. 

I LOVE to teach this dog things - he's SO SO smart.

Oh! And the most important - GO POTTY!!  I can point at where I want him to lift his leg and he'll go there...


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Mia knows, sit, down, stay, wait, come, heel, leave it, and back up. We've also taught her off, quiet, and find it.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Such
Fuss
Sitz
Platz
Steh
Hier
Aus
Hopp
Giblaut
Bring [still in the process of adding the retrieve- thus far, it's just a hold]
Packen
Spin
Step [for ladder/catwalk work]
Load up [get in the Jeep]
Heel [Walk on a loose lead rather than Fuss]
Touch
Jump [in place]
Ok [release]
Wait
Go lay down [on your bed]
Get down
Go see [go to the door]
Back
Bang [You're dead]
Drink [water. Yes, she really does have to be told at times.]
Leave it
Crate
Go Potty
Outside

I'm probably forgetting some.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sit
Heel
Platz
Down
Perch
Watch
Stand
Wait
Out (out of the room)
Pee
Drink (mine needs to be told too)
Back
Leave It
Up (could be jump up on me or up onto something)
Jump
Tire
Walk It
Climb It
Tunnel
Teeter
Touch
Dish (bring me the dish from the back of the crate)
Egg (ruffwear egg toy)
Switch (switch sides - work in progress)
Find It
Come 
Front
Finish


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sit
Heel
Down (sphinx down)
Lay down (informal down)
Go to your bed
Kennel
Stand
Wait
Out
Go Pee
Paw
Double paw
Go get a drink
Stay
Leave It
Drop it
Up
Find It
Come
You're in the way (when I want him to move)
It's too far (when he drops his ball too far away from me and I can't reach it)
Go get your ball
Okay
Closer (when he comes and sits in front of me, but is sitting too far away)
Speak
Louder (when I want a louder bark)
Roll Over
No (quit doing whatever you're doing)
That's not for you 
Quiet
Focus
I'm hungry (go to the door so we can go get take-out lol)
We should go to bed/I'm tired (he goes in his crate or to the bedroom if he wants to sleep there for the night)
Who's that? (watch something)
I'm not playing with you (go away and stop bringing me toys)


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

Sit
Down
Stay
Gimme shake.(paw)
Gimme other shake. (We're still working on this one.)
Wanna go outside?
Hurry up. (Not sure if that works or not.  )
I see a squirrel! Go get it!
In your crate. 
Are you hungry? Want'cher food?
No. It's not supper time. (when pestering me 3 hours before dinner.  )
Go wake up Steve. 
Up/down the stairs. Go on. (I send him first because our stairs are so narrow.)
GET OUTTA THERE. (garbage can, etc)
GET AWAY FROM THAT FENCE. 
Enough! It's the neighbors! (unnecessary barking at the neighbors)
Up to the house! (when out in the yard)
Ah-ah - no pulling! (When being walked, and pulling on the leash)
Where's your toy/bone/ball?
Wanna come up on the bed? (Usually ignores.  )
Wanna go for a walk?
Wanna treat?
Wanna brush? (He loves that.  )
Wash the windows. (okay, j/k.)


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Sit
Stay
Prone (lay down)
Up
Shake
Go Outside
Go Night Night (crate)
Tums Tums (from the prone, hike leg for a belly rub)
Watch'em! (no bark, just alert)
Leave It
Eat It
Come
Easy (when playing too rough)


----------

